# Favorite current Linux Desktop OS



## drmike (Jun 14, 2014)

Having a personal OS installation party.   Bunch of random desktops overdue for wiping and restarting fresh.

Been not thrilled with Debian recently.  Many OS problems and retarded breaking stuff.

Linux Mint has been getting all sorts of love and seems active on development.  Just threw version 17 on DVD and installed.  Cinnamon interface... It keeps bombing crashing and ending up in Fallback mode.... so I am tired of that junk.

What are folks running for Linux on the desktop currently and liking?


----------



## drmike (Jun 14, 2014)

The distro gods have gone full blown retarded.

One distro I just went to download force throws you to PayPal in attempt to get some cashola. Staight popup.   I mean typically I run Javascript off, but retards and their sites don't work.

Another one, it requires CAPTCHA just to get the damn link for the torrent file.... so I can can CLI download without plucking the damn thing out manually...

Begining to think Microsoft isn't so bad afterall 

Whee!


----------



## 5n1p (Jun 14, 2014)

After using Debian for my netbook, I have installed 

Fedora 20 Xfce 

and love it for last 2 months. 

But for desktop I use win8.1 pro 64bit.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 14, 2014)

Crunchbang is my personal favorite.

Right now I'm using Xubuntu thanks to @Mun!  All of my desktop OSes are using Xubuntu.


----------



## Schultz (Jun 14, 2014)

I use windows as my main OS. In terms of Linux for desktop - I've always liked Ubuntu. Not a fan of Linux for desktop though, just personal preference.


----------



## indexia (Jun 14, 2014)

I use PearOS for asus laptop, and Debian on top of my Pentium at home, also for #! Crunchbang linux on top my oldest laptop


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jun 14, 2014)

Gentoo and Debian.


----------



## notFound (Jun 14, 2014)

Debian with XFCE. <3


----------



## Ruchirablog (Jun 14, 2014)

Ubuntu of course! No matter what others say, I love Unity!


----------



## wcypierre (Jun 14, 2014)

xubuntu or Debian with xfce........... but I'm running on Win 8.1 due to a Windows Phone hackathon that I'm joining.........


----------



## AThomasHowe (Jun 14, 2014)

Elementary OS, Xubuntu, Linux Mint Debian Edition (with MATE/Gnome2)...


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Jun 14, 2014)

SolydXK has been growing pretty well, fairly nice OS to get up and running quickly with a more tested release cycle.

Debian with quarterly package releases to prevent breakage.


----------



## DomainBop (Jun 14, 2014)

Current Desktops in order of daily use:

Sabayon w/XFCE...gentoo based rolling distro

Linux Mint Debian Edition w/XFCE...semi-rolling distro (I don't go near the regular Ubuntu based Linux Mint)

PC-BSD 10 w/XFCE

Solaris 11 w/Gnome 2.30 (I've been a Solaris  user since v2.4)

Remote desktops:

Debian Wheezy XFCE /x2go for remote desktops.

...no Windows or Mac in use for either personal or business


----------



## Wintereise (Jun 14, 2014)

Our GNU/lord and GNU/savior recommends that you install Gentoo.

See https://installgentoo.com/ for more info.


----------



## Shados (Jun 14, 2014)

NixOS, because I got freakin' sick of replicating environments from one system to another.


----------



## Cloudrck (Jun 14, 2014)

I wanted a rolling release that had good source package building similar to Portage without all the jumping through hoops to install and configure. So I ended up using Manjaro as my main desktop for a little under a year now.


----------



## wlanboy (Jun 15, 2014)

Debian Testing with xfce was my fav, but I switched to Ubuntu LTS with xfce.


----------



## 5n1p (Jun 15, 2014)

Manjaro looks great just installed it in virtualbox.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## vampireJ (Jun 15, 2014)

Try Ubuntu then install gnome-session-fallback


----------



## switsys (Jun 15, 2014)

Not current, but +1 for Linux Mint Debian Edition with XFCE


----------



## MannDude (Jun 15, 2014)

My CrunchBang workstation is still my most stable system. Once every two or three months, for some odd reason, the calendar from the the taskbar decides to want to not minimize and stay present ontop of all windows... It's a simply alt+f2, 'xkill' click on the calendar fix.

Considering that is really the only issue I've encountered with it, that's pretty damn good.

Was running Mint on the laptop, but I actually just backed everything up last night and put Windows back on my laptop. I needed something mobile that can run some specialized programs that are designed for Windows, but will probably dual boot it and either run tried and true Crunchbang on it or mix it up and just do straight Debian + XFCE. OpenBox or XFCE are really my preferred DMs now. Light, fast, stable, not buggy and easy to become familiar with.

The last two or three years for me has been strictly Mint and Crunchbang, but Mint has been disappointing me lately for some reason. Time to just keep it simple.


----------



## gonggo (Jun 15, 2014)

I have ubuntu running well in the last 4 years on my Acer netbook and Linuxmint on my laptop, I just upgraded to linuxmint 17 a week ago. And they're both have windows as the they come with windows license.


----------



## raj (Jun 15, 2014)

Debian standard gnome desktop here.


----------



## fisle (Jun 16, 2014)

I usually roll with Debian Unstable or Arch Linux for my machines. Both work great for me and despite being unstable/rolling release, I have no stability issues whatsoever in daily use.


----------



## drmike (Jun 16, 2014)

fisle said:


> I usually roll with Debian Unstable or Arch Linux for my machines. Both work great for me and despite being unstable/rolling release, I have no stability issues whatsoever in daily use.


Arch started getting some attention from me in past few months as I run it on some ARM based units (purely server version though).  Interesting OS but takes a lot to get use to (compared to Debian) and the community can be rather put-offish.   and many complaints about updates breaking stuff... Already dealt with that on server version and a post-event rebuild.


----------



## stim (Jun 16, 2014)

Crunchbang all the way. Nice and fast, it hasn't let me down once.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jun 16, 2014)

drmike said:


> Arch started getting some attention from me in past few months as I run it on some ARM based units (purely server version though). Interesting OS but takes a lot to get use to (compared to Debian) and the community can be rather put-offish. and many complaints about updates breaking stuff... Already dealt with that on server version and a post-event rebuild.


I will say that Arch is one of the most frustrating distros to virtualize.. KVM may be fine but there was always something breaking on OpenVZ.. to the point we had to put up an "Unsupported, use at own risk" disclaimer.


----------



## AuroraZero (Jun 18, 2014)

Salix or good old Slackware. I have been using it  for so long it has become habit.


----------



## fisle (Jul 15, 2014)

I have now ditched Debian from my personal machines completely. Why? Because my main machine is now a laptop, and Debian Unstable still does not ship with 3.15 kernel. I know I could install it other ways but.. I just don't see a reason for it, since Arch pretty much just works and ships with 3.15 kernel.

Love this 1sec waking up from suspend-to-ram.


----------



## raj (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm curious, what do you need from the 3.15 release, specifically?


----------



## markjcc (Jul 15, 2014)

Zorin OS, It's my favorite and It's the best looking one in my opinion.

http://zorin-os.com/


----------



## fisle (Jul 15, 2014)

raj said:


> I'm curious, what do you need from the 3.15 release, specifically?



3.15 kernel is WAY faster than previous kernels.

More info here


----------



## Deleted (Jul 17, 2014)

FreeBSD here. But wait, someone said Linux? ;-)


----------



## wlanboy (Jul 17, 2014)

Monkburger said:


> FreeBSD here. But wait, someone said Linux? ;-)


Jup.


Laptops: Latest Ubuntu
"XYZ Stack" servers: Debian
"Basic" servers: FreeBSD
If I want to run Ruby/Phyton servers/apps, MongoDB, RabbitMQ servers I am switching to Debian but for more "basic" scenarios I am always using FreeBSD.


----------



## SPINIKR-RO (Jul 17, 2014)

AThomasHowe said:


> Elementary OS,


Been meaning to put that on a VM and check it out. Seems like theres a lot of focus on the aesthetics.


----------



## AThomasHowe (Jul 17, 2014)

SPINIKR-RO said:


> Been meaning to put that on a VM and check it out. Seems like theres a lot of focus on the aesthetics.


I ran it on my desktop for 8 months or so, it's great. The first party apps the developed for it are great too. I know the mail app and stuff get a lot of flack for being basic but for me it was perfect, not too much noise.

If I wasn't using OS X I'd probably go back to it.


----------



## DomainBop (Feb 7, 2015)

MannDude said:


> My CrunchBang workstation is still my most stable system. Once every two or three months, for some odd reason, the calendar from the the taskbar decides to want to not minimize and stay present ontop of all windows... It's a simply alt+f2, 'xkill' click on the calendar fix.
> 
> Considering that is really the only issue I've encountered with it, that's pretty damn good.
> 
> ...



#! The End.  CrunchBang distro development stops.


----------



## drmike (Feb 8, 2015)

DomainBop said:


> #! The End.  CrunchBang distro development stops.


Well that was overdue.

Crunchy had been slow on releases and lagging behind.  I stopped running it a year or more ago due to that and feeling the abadonware setting in.

Shame though cause the project I think still is needed.  Other distros in general aren't right enough, lots of bloat, badly rolled included stuff in a lot of distros.

Guess I'll be cruising for a Crunch-like OS.  I know there is Archbang, but I try to to avoid Arch.


----------



## MannDude (Feb 8, 2015)

I actually replaced my Crunchbang installs and have reverted back to Mint on the workstation and laptop a couple months ago.

Mint isn't perfect, but it gets the job done. Though neither MATE or Cinnamon play nice with multiple monitors. I'm sure it's possible to have the taskbar spread across two or more screens, but I've not looked into it. XFCE allows it, but it does it strangely where half of an item may appear on both screens, cut in half but it's better than nothing.


----------



## Jon (Feb 13, 2015)

*Laptop: *Fedora Rawhide (22) _GNOME Shell_ - _latest, bleeding-edge _

*Desktop: *Debian Sid Xfce - _up-to-date yet more stable than rawhide_

Well, it seems to me that GNOME Shell is actually awesome... _Because I haven't used GNOME 2_

Also, on Fedora Rawhide I can't get Optimus working _properly. _Any suggestions? I'm using Dell's L502x.


----------



## bauhaus (Feb 13, 2015)

DomainBop said:


> #! The End.  CrunchBang distro development stops.


@DomainBob I hate you so much for bringing me the sad news. 

Laptop and desktops: CrunchBang Waldorf.

Main desktop: Antergos (I know! Arch beautifully packaged)


----------



## nunim (Feb 18, 2015)

Any good alternatives to Crunchbang?  I was sad when I saw the news about stopping development.

I've been using Xbuntu lately on my laptop but I miss crunchy   Mint was a bit bloated last time I had tried it, I'd rather have something lightweight/functional rather than pretty.


----------



## drmike (Feb 18, 2015)

nunim said:


> Any good alternatives to Crunchbang?  I was sad when I saw the news about stopping development.
> 
> I've been using Xbuntu lately on my laptop but I miss crunchy   Mint was a bit bloated last time I had tried it, I'd rather have something lightweight/functional rather than pretty.


I am with you on this new OS need.  Mint is hit or miss for me.  Upgrade stream and new install historically turned me off.

I am running Debian and Xubuntu and love/hate with both.  Feel like I am stagnant and pile of software and approaches are dated.  I like Crunch up front because some new tools I and others found from it, plus really light.

There is ArchBang  http://wiki.archbang.org/index.php?title=Main_Page


----------



## nunim (Feb 19, 2015)

drmike said:


> I am with you on this new OS need.  Mint is hit or miss for me.  Upgrade stream and new install historically turned me off.
> 
> I am running Debian and Xubuntu and love/hate with both.  Feel like I am stagnant and pile of software and approaches are dated.  I like Crunch up front because some new tools I and others found from it, plus really light.
> 
> There is ArchBang  http://wiki.archbang.org/index.php?title=Main_Page


I've never serious tried Arch myself but I'd really prefer to stick with something Debian based, as I  :wub:  apt

I really liked Crunchbang's status/shortcut bar, I realize that I can create something like that on any distro but it's was a nice pre-made feature.

I'll probably end up sticking with Xubuntu for now as it's reasonably lightweight and gets the job done.


----------



## zionvps (Feb 23, 2015)

Forever Gentoo. If only it could play league of legends on my home PC natively i'd have it instead of Windows


----------



## souen (Feb 23, 2015)

Fedora 21 Xfce. Mostly I like the great selection of apps/packages ready to go. I had Arch on my Pi, which, aside from trouble setting up the wireless adapter each time I did a reinstall, worked very well. I'll be adding Arch to my next fresh install.


----------



## William (Feb 23, 2015)

Xubuntu.


----------



## ZotiMedia (Feb 27, 2015)

Gentoo is my favorite OS.


----------

